# Is Wild Really So Wild ?? I embarrassed to use it !!



## Freddiebooks

Ok, so i'm parked up in a car park next to Ullswater a week or so ago. It's 7.30 am. I'm mooching round the van in 19 degree heat, with hot water at my disposal, a fully functional loo, a fridge and freezer, a shower, music system and full cooking facilities.

So where does the Wild come into it ?

Where does this phrase originate ?

And why do i feel embarrassed to use it when talking to friends about where i've been.

The morning after i woke on a site. I opened the blind to see a lady walking towards my van, with her dog, in high wind and cold temperature and a blanket covering head and body as she walked from her tent. I was in a t shirt. I couldn't bare to make eye contact with her as i felt quite guilty how different our situations were. And she had kids in her tent too. Don't get me wrong, i'm sure she loves her way of getting out and about, I personally just felt odd !!!

So i don't think i'll use the phrase anymore. 

Does anyone else feel like this, or is it just me ? ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## Spacerunner

Wild is wild as in unregulated.


----------



## trevorf

I think "wild" refers to were you are parked rather than the comfort you are/are not enjoying.

ie not on a campsite with electric hookup and a water tap nearby.


----------



## Annsman

I'm with you on this one Freddie, so I've taken to calling it "overnighting" instead!


----------



## Spacerunner

Annsman said:


> I'm with you on this one Freddie, so I've taken to calling it "overnighting" instead!


Sorry 'overnighting' has been claimed already!

Its the term walkers use if they are on a walk of more than one day.

Similarly 'benighted' is when you get caught out have have to spend an enforced 'overnighter'.

What we need is a new term for spending a comfortable night off of a campsite.

Something like 'not-a-terrible-wild-over-night-out'.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Spacerunner said:


> Wild is wild as in unregulated.


As in Wild West


----------



## b16duv

How about skinflinting - I love it, i'm a Fifer!


----------



## Spacerunner

b16duv said:


> How about skinflinting - I love it, i'm a Fifer!


I really, really like that.

What say MHF go for introducing a new word meaning into the OED.


----------



## Imbiber

Whatever you call it; it certainly beats enduring the archaic rules & regs of the CC and the C&CC.


----------



## vmeldrew

Just to throw a spanner in the works, I am a bit loathe to call what we do 'camping'.


----------



## Kelcat

Comfort is relative.
I come from a climbing background & used to have tents you could pitch on the side of a mountain in storm force winds - I remember the day one of my mates bought a tent you could sit up in - we were outraged! Now I get upset if we forget to pack a singlew malt :lol: 

I know it's a term with other meanings but me & Cat refer to it as going 'offgrid' - but we also use the term for sites without hookup also.


----------



## WSandME

Off-Siting ?

BTW, I'm less than chuffed to be branded a skinflint because I don't like organised campsites. 8O

I "off-site" because it suits me better than a pay-for site (which I do use occasionally).

The fact that I *am* actually a skinflint has no bearing on where I locate my motorhome for the night. :wink:


----------



## locovan

Freddiebooks said:


> Ok, so i'm parked up in a car park next to Ullswater a week or so ago. It's 7.30 am. I'm mooching round the van in 19 degree heat, with hot water at my disposal, a fully functional loo, a fridge and freezer, a shower, music system and full cooking facilities.
> 
> So where does the Wild come into it ?
> 
> Where does this phrase originate ?
> 
> And why do i feel embarrassed to use it when talking to friends about where i've been.
> 
> The morning after i woke on a site. I opened the blind to see a lady walking towards my van, with her dog, in high wind and cold temperature and a blanket covering head and body as she walked from her tent. I was in a t shirt. I couldn't bare to make eye contact with her as i felt quite guilty how different our situations were. And she had kids in her tent too. Don't get me wrong, i'm sure she loves her way of getting out and about, I personally just felt odd !!!
> 
> So i don't think i'll use the phrase anymore.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this, or is it just me ? ?
> 
> Freddiebooks


What you are describing here is the whole change in camping.
It used to be bucket it and chuck it and now its a second home with all the facilities to hand that you don't need a camp site to hook up you are totally efficient.
So how about Mod Parking not because its modern but because you have all mod coms.


----------



## SidT

What on earth is wrong with "wildcamping", with all the changes in technology I am getting (got) too old to keep up with all the new terms the PC brigade are coming up with let alone changing terms we have been using for yonks so lets leave it that way. :roll: :lol: :lol:

I know the grammer is all wrong Dougie.   

Cheers Sid


----------



## Freddiebooks

Mod Parking sounds pretty cool.

Think i'm similiar to a previous post, i'm not a big fan of an organised camp site. I stopped at The Quiet Site off season for the simple reason i assumed it would be, which it was. But in high season i wouldn't dream of it. Dislike crowds, and family activities. I just like piece and quiet when away, as i have so much noise during my working week sadly.

Freddiebooks


----------



## hilldweller

>> Is Wild Really So Wild ??

You've not seen my wife when we run out of wine !


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Sorry, but none of the suggested alternatives have so far defined our one and only night of 'wildcamping'. During a trip to Kent we were due to attend a party in Rochester. For one night only we booked at the nearest site we could find, intending to get a taxi both ways. The site rang us while we were on our journey south and said they were waterlogged. They suggested another site but this was much too far to consider taxis so we parked and eventually slept on The Esplanade.

It was in fact pretty wild, as the motorhome shook every time a car whizzed by within feet of us. Glad we did it though.

We certainly weren't skinflinting it, nor were our mod cons (in a 2000 Medallion?) a factor in the decision.

Incidently, to avoid calling too often on our limited cat-feeding resources, we have taken to travelling a short distance for just one night on a site. So far we have done Chatsworth and Southport in this way. We call it 'overnighting'.

Chris


----------



## dcmo

Tame camping??


----------



## asprn

WSandME said:


> Off-Siting ?


Or Ex-Siting?

Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

hilldweller said:


> >> Is Wild Really So Wild ??
> 
> You've not seen my wife when we run out of wine !


Nice one :lol: :lol:

As for an alternative to wild camping, you could always use 'Executive Camping' Up market you know 

MHS...Rob


----------



## pippin

Dougie - Brilliant, from now on for us it will always be

Ex-Siting


----------



## asprn

pippin said:


> Dougie - Brilliant, from now on for us it will always be Ex-Siting


----------



## Rapide561

*Wild camping*

Hi

I call it "bunking down" as in "I bunked down in Tesco's carpark for a few hours kip".

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy

"camping sauvage" a so much nicer term than "wild camping"

bob


----------



## buttons

"Freewheeling" not limited by rules or accepted ways of doing things:
a freewheeling lifestyle/society.
I think free is on the top of most wild campers shopping list.

Some boast of never having paid a single site fee. 
They could be described as 
"Cheapskates" 
Maybe spending their time 
"Cheap-skating"


----------



## PIEDODGER

Try these anagrams; Wild Camping = calm pig wind, Unregulated = True and glue, Nae Electric Hookup = OK, Heroic Petulance, No Water Mains = Womanise Rant, Stop And Relax = So, X-rated Plan, Benighted Overnighter = God Thrive The Beginner, Ex-siting = Existing,  (ok so I was a bit bored this morning)


----------



## artona

HI

Its probably called wildcamping because people get so wild as to whether its legal/right to do it :lol: :lol: 

Its called boondocking over in America - that causes even more confusion.

Over here it should be called freedom camping because thats how it feels. Our best hoiday ever was over in France where we wildcamped on beaches, in woods and even on car parks - it was great

stew


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> HI
> 
> Its probably called wildcamping because people get so wild as to whether its legal/right to do it :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its called boondocking over in America - that causes even more confusion.
> 
> Over here it should be called freedom camping because thats how it feels. Our best hoiday ever was over in France where we wildcamped on beaches, in woods and even on car parks - it was great
> 
> stew


You know the more I read here the more we must really try it.
I never even knew about rallies for years and we always went to camp sites and plugged in to electrics then when we retired we found out about rallies and loved that( buying a solar panel for the roof )and now you are making wild camping (or what ever it gets called in the end) seem very ex-sitting (dougie's term) We will try it in Spain in fact we have made our minds up to do it thanks :lol:


----------



## 110282

*Wild Camping*

Doesn't sound nearly as romantic/exciting , but here in Australia it is generally refered to as "Free Camping".
Regards, Bill


----------



## redjumpa

*Referee!!!!*



WSandME said:


> Off-Siting ?
> 
> BTW, I'm less than chuffed to be branded a skinflint because I don't like organised campsites. 8O
> 
> I "off-site" because it suits me better than a pay-for site (which I do use occasionally).
> 
> The fact that I *am* actually a skinflint has no bearing on where I locate my motorhome for the night. :wink:


Who's going to explain the "off site" rules to our wi*** (oops! nearly put wives in there, that wouldn't be very PC would it?)

What about *Coupled and Uncoupled *or is that going to annoy the PC PC's as well :wink:


----------



## Freddiebooks

"Free Camping"

...not sure about that one.... makes me think of the phrase " free love" from the 60's. Add to that couples parking up overnight in campers, then surely we'll all become known as "swingers" . And that is purely a suburban past time..... so i'm led to believe !!!!


----------



## 110282

*Free Camping*

Hi Freddiebooks,All of the previous sound pretty reasonable to me!
Regards, Bill


----------



## aultymer

I am with Motorhomersimpson on this one = Executive Camping.

When many threads ask for advice on Sat TV, hair dryers, microwaves, curling tongs, electric kettles and wine chillers (ok I made the last one up!), then there isn't much 'wild' in it.

Come to think of it theres not much 'camping' either!!

So maybe it's back to good old 'Travellers'.


----------



## chrisgreen

why not call it ,off siteing. ie "i spend a lot of my time camping off site"


----------



## eddied

*Wild?camping*

Ciao tutti,
why all the anguish and soul searching?
Why not simply just what it is 'motoroaming' ?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## neilanddot

In spite of never having skied in my life, I quite like "off piste" 
Neil


----------



## Mandi

When I travelled from Katmandu to London overland on a 14 ton truck, we used to call it "rough camping". I've had a real problem using the term "wild"

:lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc

How about 'Bog-Off' . . :roll:


----------



## Freddiebooks

"off Piste".

well Neil and Dot, i have now used that phrase on more than one occasion now.

Personally, i like it because it sounds a little tongue in cheek, and has nothing to do with skiing.

Cheers

Freddiebooks


----------



## tomnjune

i think wild camping means freedom flexibility doing your own thing and not having to get on the web and wait to get conected ??? to book your favorite site months ahead because if you dont you wont get on and it now cost an arm n a leg june


----------



## 1happy

*Re: Wild Camping*



Goldcoaster said:


> Doesn't sound nearly as romantic/exciting , but here in Australia it is generally refered to as "Free Camping".
> Regards, Bill


I am with our Australian friend 8) 
Free Camping and not because of the "no money" element..(because when we do it we always try to spend some money with the local shops & bars) 
But because you are 'free' to come and go as you like and without rules (except the obvious good sense ones about consideration for others & the environment!) 
Perhaps it could be called Natural Camping :wink: or is that too similar to naturist


----------



## PIEDODGER

Well Freddiebooks I have just reread your original post I dont know if you still feel the same way but since I left Edinburgh week before Christmas and headed down to Malaga and beyond I have done both and I have to say I have enjoyed the "wild camping" that little bit more than some of the sites to be honest I have talked to more people even if its just a "are you here for the night" in the passing which can make all the differance in the day when you are used to having friends around you then your on your own you for a few days. At the moment Iam sitting in a Carrefour parking area for motorhomes in Calais and last night 2 Brit vans parked up who have now moved on and another 1 has just pulled up. All Best PD.


----------



## PIEDODGER

PIEDODGER said:


> At the moment Iam sitting in a Carrefour parking area for motorhomes in Calais and last night 2 Brit vans parked up who have now moved on and another 1 has just pulled up. All Best PD.


 Well it turns out that the one that just turned up was NED and his good lady from Motorhome Facts (spotted my Motorhome Facts sticker) had a good old chat. All the best, safe journey to you both. PD.


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Freddiebooks said:


> "off Piste".
> 
> well Neil and Dot, i have now used that phrase on more than one occasion now.
> 
> Personally, i like it because it sounds a little tongue in cheek, and has nothing to do with skiing.


"Off Piste" isn't reserved for skiiing. We use the same term in the desert. It just means 'off the track'.

No, I think as your MH is a little 'home from home' then 'Cottaging' is a much better term


----------



## AberdeenAngus

What........nobody ?

Oh come on now....that's good material.


tough audience


----------



## Freddiebooks

Hi Pie dodger,

good to hear your having a great time. I must admit to being a little envious.

I do enjoy being "off piste" rather than sites. My favourite is the car park on the mainland just next to the Holy Island causeway. as i love to walk the cause way first thing in the morning (when the tide is out)

Safe Journey

Freddiebooks


----------



## Tucano

Aberdeen Angus,
Just read your post, response was a LITTLE FLAT,  maybe people on here are just too DETACHED. :roll: 
A little too much toilet humour methinks, careless whisper anyone 8O 
Regards,
Norman


----------



## bob44

Is Aberdeen Angus seriously suggesting that Wilding it in MHs should be called 'Cottaging?' ?

To quote from a Google:

"Cottaging is a British gay slang term referring to anonymous sex between men in a public lavatory (a cottage or tea-room), and cruising for sexual partners with the intention of having sex elsewhere.[1] The term has its roots in self-contained English toilet blocks resembling small cottages in their appearance; in the English cant language of Polari this became a double entendre by gay men referring to sexual encounters.[2]

Cottage used in this sense is predominantly British (a cottage in the usual sense being a small, cosy, countryside home), though the term is occasionally used with the same meaning in other parts of the world. Among gay men in America, lavatories used for this purpose are called tea rooms.[3]"

Heaven forbid ~ Must be having a laugh!


----------



## Freddiebooks

*!!!!*

Well if thats the case.... "cottaging" it is then.

I'm with Angus all the way....

"What did you do this weekend Martin ? "...... "well i was cottaging right up till Sunday night, i'm bloody knackered. Can't wait to get home to my own bed"

Could even write a book.... i wonder what we could call it ???

Over to you humour boffins !!!!!


----------



## tubbytuba

I suppose you are trying to lure us into saying "Wild camping" eh Freddie :roll: 

Well I'm not falling for that old trick ............ doh!

At least there were'nt any tea bags involved!


----------



## Freddiebooks

"WILD COTTAGING" by Anon.... Taking you to new levels of pleasure with a guide to whats hot and whats not in the car parks and layby's of the UK and Beyond.


----------



## AberdeenAngus

bob44 said:


> Is Aberdeen Angus seriously suggesting that Wilding it in MHs should be called 'Cottaging?' ?
> 
> To quote from a Google:
> 
> "Cottaging is a British gay slang term referring to anonymous sex between men in a public lavatory (a cottage or tea-room), and cruising for sexual partners with the intention of having sex elsewhere.[1] The term has its roots in self-contained English toilet blocks resembling small cottages in their appearance; in the English cant language of Polari this became a double entendre by gay men referring to sexual encounters.[2]
> 
> Cottage used in this sense is predominantly British (a cottage in the usual sense being a small, cosy, countryside home), though the term is occasionally used with the same meaning in other parts of the world. Among gay men in America, lavatories used for this purpose are called tea rooms.[3]"
> 
> Heaven forbid ~ Must be having a laugh!


Do ya think ?


----------



## tatsy

Hi, we have just bought our 1st mh and have not been out yet but I have a feeling i'm going to feel exactly the same. 

Especially looking into the forlorn eyes of the bedraggled looking mother crawling out of the tent!


----------



## Tim3

Couldn't agree more... Wild camping should not be used to describe anything to do with MH's.

For me wild camping or free camping is sleeping out in a tent/hammock/bivvy in the wild somewhere away from civilization.

Travelling around in a motorhome is not really camping at all. Free parking seems a more accurate term


----------



## 38Rover

Won't Intentionally Layout Dosh is Wild
or Freeloading
or Car Park Clutterers

I could go on but won't


----------



## PIEDODGER

My 21 days are up on the club site so Iam out and about because of the 48 hr rule!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've never liked the phrase "wild camping" I much prefer "free camping" which is what it used to be called before, people thought it sounded a bit tight fisted, but usually it has nothing to do with the cost, it's the ability to stop and stay in places of interest.

We always stay out of site of houses, watch out for any signs that prohibit camping or overnight stays, take nothing but photographs, leave nothing but footprints.

And if someone is in a layby alone, even if there is room for another, move on, find your own little place, after all not everyone wants company, some people like to get away from the chatter and noise of others, respect the views of others and you'll have a good time.


----------



## jhelm

In the past before MH ownership I would not have considered staying anytime in a MH camping. Camping was what you do in a tent. But doing some research I see that the definition of camping includes most or all forms of living outside of a formal residence. The term wild when attached to camping has come to mean informal camping or any camping outside of an organized camp ground. So I think we are stuck with the term even though we may not think there is much wild about parking and staying overnight in our MHs except maybe the parties we might have when wild camping with a group of friends.

Next topic what do we call these things, motor homes, campers, recreation vehicles or what?


----------



## Spacerunner

jhelm said:


> Next topic what do we call these things, motor homes, campers, recreation vehicles or what?


Sometimes, 'albatross and ancient mariner' come to mind!! :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

We love to "Wild Camp" and as far as I'm concerned I dont really mind what folk call it - to me it's just a terminology used to describe the freedom that camping somewhere stunning, peaceful and tranquil allows us. I suppose the term must stem from somewhere but to be honest I don't really give the actual word much thought really but yes I suppose when you actually analyse it, then there is not much that is "Wild" about it. Motorhomes on the whole are quite luxurious forms of camping aren't they and todays modern vans with all their mod cons and home comforts on board are generally little havens on wheels? Perhaps the term "Wild Camping" originated from the word "Wilderness" which the dictionary generally defines as being a natural environment on Earth that has not been significantly modified by human activity and as most of us who like to 'Wild Camp' tend to choose idyllic spots that are not generally inhabited by lots of people etc. this maybe explains where the term stemmed from?

Anyway, whatever words you choose to describe this activity just make the most of it and I hope you all continue to enjoy the wonderful freedom that "Wild Camping" allows you?

Happy travels.  

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sonesta said:


> Anyway, whatever words you choose to describe this activity just make the most of it and I hope you all continue to enjoy the wonderful freedom that "Wild Camping" allows you?
> 
> Happy travels.
> 
> Sue


Very well said Sue, my sentiments entirely


----------



## kkclassic

*Wild Camping*

Hi all

I would be careful with the term "Cottaging". It has a very different meaning with in the Gay community. As we are a family site I will let you google for the answer.


----------



## dees46ex

*wildcampig*

Hello all,
I wonder if we will all find it necessary to wildcamp more often this year.From what i hear bookings on sites are really higher,it may be with many more holidaying at home, that sites will tend to be full.Certainly more likely than not,given that there is also a possibility of large numbers of europeans visiting to make their euro go further.
kind regards
damien purcell


----------



## aultymer

kkclassic, if you read from page 5 onward (don't bother with the rest of the thread!) you will see that many of the members (oooh nurse - members!) know all they need about 'cottaging'


----------



## christine1310

I have read the responses with some hilarity, especially 'cottaging'. Why not call it 'Off site camping' because that's what we are doing.


----------



## PIEDODGER

*Re: wildcampig*



dees46ex said:


> Hello all,
> I wonder if we will all find it necessary to wildcamp more often this year.From what i hear bookings on sites are really higher,it may be with many more holidaying at home, that sites will tend to be full.Certainly more likely than not,given that there is also a possibility of large numbers of europeans visiting to make their euro go further.
> kind regards
> damien purcell


High and low, at the moment off site because of the 48 hour rule so "wild camping" locally at the moment then back for Thur and Fri off site Sat and Sun because site is full but Monday onwards is ok again. :roll:


----------



## 121576

hilldweller said:


> >> Is Wild Really So Wild ??
> 
> You've not seen my wife when we run out of wine !


I dont see my wife when we run out of wine,as she is usually under the table.


----------

